# micrófono de PC



## gabolema (Ago 18, 2007)

Hola, quería saber qué es lo que tiene un micrófono de computadora. Porque yo me hice un micrófono comprando un mic electret, y un jack mono, pero graba muuuuuuuy bajo..tengo que activar amplificación de la tarjeta de sonido para que grabe a un nivel audible...mientras que los micrófonos de computadora comunes no tengo que activar la amplificación.
Gracias


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 18, 2007)

si lo tienes al esquema pasamelo talvez necesites uno con preamplificación


----------



## JV (Ago 18, 2007)

Los mic de pc son electrec pero hay varios modelos en lo que respecta a sensibilidad, ahi esta la diferencia.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 18, 2007)

Los mejores son los utilizados para telefono movil, son una caña


----------



## gabolema (Ago 18, 2007)

entonces no tiene ningún circuito de amplificación el micrófono?...y si quiero que no me grabe tanto ruido cómo hago?


----------



## jona (Ago 19, 2007)

hola
para que el microfono,no tengo problemas de ruidos y tenga un nivel aceptable,depende de la sensibilidad de el mismo.
los electrec son buenos,pero como dijo tiopepe,son los de telefono movil.
saludos.


----------



## gabolema (Ago 19, 2007)

Pero yo cuando compro un micrófono electret me dan uno genérico...hay especiales??...y cómo se compran los micrófonos de los teléfonos móvil?...cómo son en precio comparado con los electret?
Gracias!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 20, 2007)

Pide a amigos, compañeros si tienen alguno de tirado por ahi, piensa que son componentes de muy buena calidad los utilizados en moviles, tanta tecnologia para terninar diciendo tonterias que desperdicio.

En las tiendas suelen tener como tu llamas genericos de 2 o tres patillas y ni ellos conocen las caracteristicas ni modelo, la cosa esta asi.

Saque uno de un noquia cuadradito que es la repera de sensible y pequeñito, lo adapte a un emisora PMR como manos libres y le saca una calidad muy superior al que lleva incorporado que es de tipo generico.


----------



## Naders150 (Ene 3, 2010)

Yo q*UE* pensaba q*UE* la calidad de los microfonos de los moviles era devido a algun circuito........ bueno en fin me pondre a probar

Nota: (Oooops...)



> Repitamos todos: No debo hacer negocios usando los posts en el foro.
> ¿Se entiende la "indirecta"?
> Normas 2.1 y 2.3


----------

